# Table Top Reversible Dough Sheeters



## fruitfulbeing (Oct 4, 2011)

I am currently in the process of opening a bakery, that will eventually sell artisan doughnuts.  We will also be doing pies, tarts, scones, croissants, breads, and everything in between!  We're looking to purchase a dough sheeter, and I have been advised that a Rondo is the way to go, but they are really pricey.  Our supplier has an American Eagle version.  Has anyone used one?  Is it comparable to a Rondo?  

We need to get one soon, so, any advice would be most appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Never used American Eagle, but have used Rondo for years.

Check the actual machine out in the display room.  Pay particular attention to the scraper system(how well does it fit, how often to replace, how much to replace)


----------



## fruitfulbeing (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks...I haven't been able to view one.  I have only seen them on line, and in catalogs.  I have been told that the belt speeds differ...As in the American Eagle has belts that move at the same speed, while Rondo's machine as a pulling belt, that moves slightly faster.

Our salesperson also mentioned Doyon and Univex.  Know anything about those?  

I did find a sheeter on Rondo's website that is marked down to 6100.  Seems like a good price for brand new.  I have been searching for used equipment as well, but I am nervous to purchase used equipment from Ebay.  It's no always reliable. Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Doyon is a Quebec mnfctr.  They make ovens, but import and re-brand mechanical stuff like mixers, sheeters, slicers, etc.  Pretty sure theirs is a Tiawanese jobbie.  Thing with Doyon is, that they have a good warranty.

Not sure about Univex, never seen one, ohter than mixers.

Don't buy through e-bay.  If you have problems and need to use the warranty you will be on the hook for shipping costs.

Buy from a bakery supplier.  They will have a showroom and you can "kick a few tires" there.  They will also have repair and maintainence.

There are many Chinese and Tiawanese sheeters out there.  Many are rebranded.  Some suck turds royally and some are solid.  Main thing with these is the scraper assembly--not very well engineered, and the motors.  Windings on the motors are lousy.


----------



## fruitfulbeing (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks again for all of the helpful information.  I think I have convinced the owners to buy a Rondo...and there is actually a table top on clearance through their website.  New, it was marked down from 11,200 to 6,100.  I need to make sure that they will still service it, if it is being discontinued, but it's a good price.

Anyway, I'm off to bake cookies for a tasting in the morning.  Thanks again!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

MMMMmmmmm..... I bought the plain-jane Rondo table top sheeter 4 years ago for 6 grand CDN. 

Can't go wrong with a Hobart mixeer, and can't go wrong with a Rondo sheeter--you'll always get parts and service.

They say when all you have is a hammer, everything looks like a nail.  I run alot of stuff through my sheeter: Italian nougat, caramel, marzipan, fruit pastes, all kinds of cookies etc.  Just sandwich the stuff between silicone paper.


----------

